

Superfish CEO admits to installing root certificate to show ads on secure sites - phpdeveloper_
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/02/21/superfish-admits-installing-root-certificate-authority-show-ads-secure-sites/

======
kjs3
He should be hunted for sport.

------
tzakrajs
Clown town in Superfish HQ.

